# Magnificent German Electric Blue Ram and Wrigglers



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Great job! Amazing pair. If you continue breeding, you should try and breed one of these with a gold ram. The genetics of these guys would make some amazing goldface rams!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The ones I have do have gold head. I wonder if they have mixed before. I like a bit of gold color. That is why my Electric Blue Rams color don't look artificial.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful fish. they were sure trying tot ell you to back away from their babies. reminds me of my angels. nice litle clutch of wigglers. is this their first pairing?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> beautiful fish. they were sure trying tot ell you to back away from their babies. reminds me of my angels. nice litle clutch of wigglers. is this their first pairing?


Yes, they were fighting after laying the eggs. First the female won the fight to take care of the eggs, then the male, now both. They are helping each other now.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, the GEBR pair is great to watch when they are protecting the wrigglers.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The wrigglers are so small. Like a gain of sand.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Added more close-up shot of fry.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Waynet, did you manage to raise the fry?
What did you feed them right after they started swimming and till they could eat BBS?

I got my GBR fry swimming today and am giving them Hickary and TetraMin dry baby food and will add egg yoke.
Don't want to loose many fry if at all.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

Any chance u have some for sale ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

^^ second that


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

I had GBR fry for sale, Scott got a few from me.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

All are still doing well  thanks again .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

